# Brembo Ibiza Cupra R brake kit needs lines / hoses on a mk3 golf



## zero thrust angle (May 10, 2005)

Hey!
I'm about to purchase a full Brembo Big Brake Kit for my 2.0L 8v mk3 Golf!
The kit comes off a Seat Ibiza Cupra R, and includes the following:
4 pot callipers with carriers
305mm Discs (28mm wide)
Pads
The only thing i need is brakes lines..
Can someone please specify what lines I should look at getting; length, fittings, etc...
Thanks a lot!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Brembo Ibiza Cupra R brake kit needs lines / hoses on a mk3 golf (zero thrust angle)*

Factory or braided lines from the later MKIII cars with 11.3 brakes that use a 10mm banjo fitting at the caliper will work. You will want a 10X.10 banjo bolt though.


----------



## roberto ramos (Jan 9, 2014)

i want a kit for my Ibiza..where can i buy one??


----------

